# Tornado Ferreira do Zêzere, 08/01/2011 (por confirmar)



## Fzz (8 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

08JAN2011 - 06h10
Tornado pontual em Ferreira do Zêzere (localidade de Carvalhais)
Fez levantar a mais de trinta metros estrutura completa de telhado metálico com mais de 120 m2, incluindo vigas de ferro (que ficaram deformadas em S") a mais de 70/80 metros de distancia.
Em 16 meses é o 4º evento no concelho, com diferentes intensidades (a maior em 07DEZ2010).
Estamos mesmo perante alterações na nossa meteo...


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 08:54)

Fzz, bem-vindo e obrigado pelo testemunho. Algum local com fotos desse evento?

Existem vários tipos de fenómenos que parecem tornados e não são. A passagem de uma frente (foi o que aconteceu a essa hora), pode trazer rajadas elevadas de vento que localmente podem ser muito fortes.

A imagem de radar da passagem da frente em Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2011 às 10:50)

Quer este evento quer o da Figueira da Foz podem perfeitamente ter sido Tornados, do tipo "não supercelular", relativamente vulgares que se podem formar em linhas de instabilidade como as que estiveram envolvidas nestes reports.  As condições sinópticas também eram compatíveis.
Este texto aborda resumidamente o assunto:
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/topics/attach/html/ssd96-8.htm

Este tipo de Tornados são normalmente de curta duração e de fraca intensidade, F0-F1, mas mais raramente podem mesmo chegar a F2. Só que este tipo de Tornados são sempre um enorme desafio, quer a previsão, ainda mais difícil que os supercelulares, quer depois a própria confirmação do fenómeno por assinaturas de radar, etc, para os quais são praticamente invisíveis pois nestes casos não existe um mesociclone com uma dimensão relevante e minimamente persistente no tempo (daí se chamarem não supercelulares).

Pelo que nestes casos é ainda mais importante os testemunhos locais (neste caso difícil dado ter sido ao final da madrugada) ou uma boa investigação no local e análise do tipo de estragos, e serem bem documentados em fotografia, para que se possa considerar pelo menos plausível se ter tratado mesmo de um Tornado. Mas também pode ter sido outro fenómeno, de maior probabilidade, que também havia condições para isso. 

De qualquer forma, obrigado pelo registo, isso ainda é o mais importante, mesmo que não se consiga chegar a uma conclusão. Umas fotografias ajudavam.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 12:07)

Sim, realmente concordo plenamente com a palavra dos dois administradores, porque embora o radar mostre uma enorme reflectividade a essa hora em Ferreira do Zêzere são necessárias fotos ou testemunhas que tenham visto o cone do tornado se ele mesmo aconteceu, embora também no caso de ventos horizontais por muito fortes que sejam arrastam e não levantam uma estrutura. Mas para prova e análise do IM são preciosas as fotos ou testemunhos.


----------

